# Do you think these girls are bred?



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just curious if you think these girls are pregnant.....

#1 - has freshened twice before



















Doe #2 - Maiden doe - bred, but preg test came back negative ....... but ..............


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How far along would they be? I don't think the first one is bred, but the second...possibly...leaning toward yes. But I have been wrong about these types of things before! lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The first one I would have no clue when she would have been bred - would have been an Oops through the fence - 

The second would be 3 months unless the fence - 

I have NEVER seen my boys ever try to breed through the fence - but it only takes once :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmm........... you know I am TERRIBLE at this.... but if I were to GUESS I would say #1 no, #2 yes :shades:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't listen to me but...I think that they are both bred. Looking at their udders.

When was the last time the first doe had weaned kids? Was it recently, where she would still be in the process of drying up?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to draw blood on both and send in for pregnancy - I just have to know for sure - but thought I would see what you all thought. I personally hope that #1 is NOT and #2 is.....


Once I have some more "guesses" I will tell you who they are!

Rowdy - #1 dried up and has not had a kid around her since May I think is when hers left....... she has always had real elongted teats (she was a milker) but ......


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Well in that case...I would have to go with no for #1 because I have a doe who weaned around May and still hasn't dried up quite yet.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

definitely let us know what the test results say!!! I want to know if I am right for once! :ROFL: :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah - that would be a FIRST HAHAHAHAHA :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :wink: :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

oooooooooooooo.................................. that was SO MEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know... those rice krispies don't ship out till tomorrow :angry: :tears:




hehehehehe :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think they both look bred
beth


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok, today is the 26th - are they? Or are they not? I am really curious...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I won't have the tests back until Friday as long as they got their on time and were able to be run today. Otherwise, I will not have the results back until 9/4


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

This post has got me thinking that one of my goats might be preggers. The lady we bought them from suggested she could be pregnant, but wasn't certain. She has fairly large udders but I understand she did have a baby, I think last year though so that shouldn't necessarily effect her udder size now. Mayhaps I do have a pregnant doe! Hmm.. Maybe I'll pull some blood.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well - tests confirmed today - both girls are open - grrrrrrrrrrrr.............. although I am happy that snow (doe 1) is not but I really wish that doe 2 would have been!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

darn! but that second doe has an udder going?!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't have enough experience to say yet. I'll get there though! I was thinking they were both open, but I just wasn't sure so I didn't want to say. I'm sorry that the one isn't bred for you... :GAAH:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I was WRONG?!? :ROFL: Or 1/2 right! :dance:


----------

